#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-27
 * SquirrelCZECH si jde instalovat sparkleshare
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-28
<zer01> Cus, je možné aby někdo poradil s LVM po bootovaní?
<losik> dal jsem si windows Xp do VirtualBoxu, ale není tam možnost nastavit rozlišení na to moje
<losik> mám ntb 1280 x 800 a to tam na výber není..
<losik> neznáte nějakou fintu jak změnit ručně rozlišení? :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> fjuuu
<SquirrelCZECH> v configu virtualu?
<losik> zkusím to celé ještě projít, ale nic najít nemůžu.. nedá se to nastavit nějak v registrech windowsů? nebo to je blbost.. nevím.. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ee
<SquirrelCZECH> tohle spis mimo windows
<losik> okej thx
<h00ked_> lol http://www.ulozto.cz/6195637/chrome-os-linux-i686-0-8-552-iso-zip ten popis pod tim :D
<Chinese_soup> rofl
<Chinese_soup> toho znam
<Chinese_soup> z jednoho fóra
<freax> neneee :D
<zer01> To je kapacita
<h00ked_> debilni adsense... :/
<mirfil> ahoj
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-29
<tigrid> hojte lidi
<h00ked_>  tigrid trial a beta verze je celkem rozdil sefe :D:D:D
<tigrid> Služba Google+ je k dispozici jako omezená zkušební verze.
<tigrid> však to je trial ne ? :-D o bete tam nic nepišou :-D
<tigrid> hooked_
<h00ked_> aha, takze google+ je casove omezena dik :D:D
<tigrid> no to maj oni na strankach :-d
<tigrid> ale myšlenku jsi doufam pochopil :-D
<h00ked_> btw kdyztak field trial ;)
<tigrid> h00ked_ ok :-D
<tigrid> h00ked_ co ty už tam jsi ? :-D
<h00ked_> jj
<h00ked_> mi prisla pozvanka vcera dopoledne
<tigrid> a já furt nic :-(
<h00ked_> psal si nekomu?
<h00ked_> ja bohuzel vsechny rozeslal uz vcera co jsem dostal...
<tigrid> h00ked_ no nějaky typek řikal že mi pošle ale asi neposlal a neznám nikoho kdo by dostal pozvánky 
<tigrid> h00ked_  takže jedině brečet a nic jineho mi nezbývá
<h00ked_> no ja vim asi o peti znamych co je dostali, ale uz jsou vsechny fuc...
<tigrid> h00ked_  nevíš kdy se to má oficialně otevřit ?
<h00ked_> no az to bude hotove, takze buh vi
<tigrid> h00ked_  hmm takže pozvánky se asi nedočkám 
<h00ked_> jestli to bude jako wave, tak budou jeste dve vlny pozvanek ;)
<h00ked_> tigrid: ono jednoduse - uz mas dostupny redesign maps, docs, gmail, youtube apod?
<tigrid> h00ked_  ja mam na googlu učet 
<tigrid> h00ked_  a redesign maps ani nvm co to je :-)
<tigrid> a ty dvě vlny pozvanek znamena že ty ještě dostaneš pozvanky jo ? :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi
<SquirrelCZECH> umi tady nekdo podepisovat certifikaty?
<Chinese_soup> Klaus, ale bere pak propisky.
<Chinese_soup> Ale ten tu není, takže nic.
<h00ked_> no vzdycky to bylo tak, ze se rozesilali na zaklade zadosti ve druhe a treti vlne
<h00ked_> v prvni jsou vzdycky vybrani vyvojari ;)
<h00ked_> a zamestnanci a jejich znami samozrejme :D
<DarkKnightCZ> nazdar, ma tu nekdo zkusenosti s 5.1 zvukem v ubuntu (11.04)? konkretne jde o to, ze mam MB Gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G, ktera ma integrovanou zvukovku s chipem Realtek ALC888 8-channel
<DarkKnightCZ> a problem je v tom, ze zapojeni ma pouze 3 "sloty" - line in, front speaker out a mic in, ktere jsou pozdeji prepnuty na ty tri vystupy pro 5.1 zvuk
<DarkKnightCZ> a jelikoz ubuntu to bere jako puvodni vystupy/vstupy, hrajou mi pouze front a nic jineho :) nema nekdo zkusenosti s timhle nastavenim / pripadne jestli neexistuje nejaky balicek, ktery to dokaze emulovat
<h00ked_> mam napsat do profilu google+ ze moje "passion" je bing? :D:D
<h00ked_> kruci google komplet prehazel layouty... si musim upravit styl igoogle :/
<tigrid> Fakt tu nikdo nemate pozvanku na google+ ? :-)
<h00ked_> pozvanku na seznamovskej mail? :D
<h00ked_> :D:D:D:D
<tigrid> no nebudu tam dava googlovskej ne ? :-D spamy tam nechcu :-D
<Chinese_soup> tigrid: budeš muset
<Chinese_soup> nebo si můžeš počkat na otevření pro širokou veřejnost
<tigrid> stejne tam nikdo nepošle pozvanku tak proč to zkoušet
<h00ked_> no pockej az ti prijde pozvanka na seznam - nebude fungovat - ty budes nasranej a ten co ti ji poslal bude nasranej, pac pozvanka v prdeli :D
<gr4viton> !tab
<tigrid> no dobra tak tam dam googlovskej maila :-D
<_hubert_> Hhh, super, reklama na youtube, na youtube. :D
<yunife> zdravim vsetkych, neviete niekto co sa deje zo strankou www.netbeans.org? dneska je celej den nedostupna 
<Amynka> doufam ze chcipla
<yunife> Amynka: to nemyslis vazne!
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-30
<tigrid> h00ked_ co byste mi poradili za FTP server jako začatečnikovi ? :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> vsftpd
<h00ked_> proftpd, vsftp - btw po ranu mi muzes tykat :D
<SquirrelCZECH> aspon myslim ze se tak jmenuje :D
<tigrid> ko zkusim dik :-)
<tigrid> ok
<h00ked_> tigrid: porad chces pozvanku do google+?
<tigrid> h00ked: jasan
<tigrid> h00ked_ jasan
<h00ked_> dej mail
<tigrid> tomkri3(at)gmail.com
<tigrid> h00ked_ dik
<h00ked_> uz dorazila?
<tigrid> ne ale děkuji předem :-D
<h00ked_> sem se lekl prave, ze sem ji jeste neposlal :D
<tigrid> tak snad dorazi :-D
<h00ked_> tigrid: je na ceste
<tigrid> už dprazila tybrdo
<tigrid> h00ked_ dik hele :-D
<h00ked_> np
<SquirrelCZECH> h00ked_: nemas navic? :D
<h00ked_> dej mail
<SquirrelCZECH> squirrelcze@gmail.com
<tigrid> mam blby dotaz kde se posila pozvanka ? :-D
<h00ked_> mas to tam
<h00ked_> pokud nemas, tak neposles :D
<SquirrelCZECH> thx
<tigrid> aha a kde zjistim že mám :-D
<h00ked_> az dorazi tak rekni, obcas s tim je problem ;)
<h00ked_> SquirrelCZECH: dorazila?
<SquirrelCZECH> jj, dik
<h00ked_> ok ;)
<tigrid> h00ked_ kde zjistim jeslti mam pozvanku ? :-)
<h00ked_> jestli ji nevidis, tak nemas :D
<tigrid> no a kde ji mam videt ? :-D
<h00ked_> na halvni strance :D
<tigrid> hmm tak asi nemam no :-D je nějaka šance ji dostat ? :-D
<h00ked_> to netusim...
<h00ked_> napsal si nejaky gadget, appku na android, theme pro neco z google, nebo mas nejake apps ucty? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<tigrid> Hmm tak smula pro mně asi :-D
<h00ked_> ti nestaci jeden ucet bo co? :D
<Chinese_soup> h00ked_: měl bys ještě jednu, prosím? ( cinskapolivka@gmail.com )
<h00ked_> sent
<Chinese_soup> thanks
<tigrid> a jeste jednu ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> fcuk :D Tuto funkci mohou používat uživatelé od určitého věku. lol
<Chinese_soup> tak to je fakt super, samozřejmě to podruhé obejít nejde
<tigrid> poprosim jeste o pozvanku na norryvamp(at)gmail.com :-D diik moc
<Chinese_soup> srat na ně, já chtěl být upřímný
<tigrid> :-D a takhle se ti odvěčí co :-D
<Chinese_soup> jn
<Chinese_soup> h00ked_: ale jinak díky za snahu :-) nikdy by mě nenapadlo, že google bude mít takovouhle blokádu věku
<h00ked_> lepsi nez IQ test :)
<tigrid> druhou pozvanku pro znamou asi nevyzebram co :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> no ja tam hlavne nikoho nemam
<SquirrelCZECH> ... :D
<tigrid> já tež jenom par lidi :-D
<tigrid> asi 1 :-D
<h00ked_> tigrid: pis ty maily normalne, kdo se s tim ma prepisovat
<tigrid> ok stačí říct :-D chceš to přepsat ?
<Chinese_soup> nechce aby to zaspamovali spamboti co si vygoogli log :-)
<h00ked_> poslal sem ji
<h00ked_> tak neumi s antispamem :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked_> tigrid: odeslano
<tigrid> Týýýjo diky moc hele :-D
<tigrid> až budeš pobliáž ostravy tak se stav máš to u mně :-D
<Chinese_soup> u koho co, btw
<tigrid> pro h00keda to bylo :-)
<Chinese_soup> i tak tam je stale pravopisna chyba :)
<h00ked_> ja se zarekl, ze na vesnice uz jezdit nebudu :D
<SquirrelCZECH> O?o
<SquirrelCZECH> ti dam ze Ostrava je vesnice
<Chinese_soup> to vis, pražák :D
<h00ked_> sry
<h00ked_> znami co tam makaj rikaj prdel sveta, ja chtel byt slusny :D
<SquirrelCZECH> aaaaaaaaa
<SquirrelCZECH> ja ten zvuk proste nesprovoznim :-(
<Chinese_soup> se nediv, kdyz pulseaudio
<SquirrelCZECH> beeeeeeeeeee
<SquirrelCZECH> proste nefunguje :-(
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup: jezne mne nefunguje ani alsa
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-01
<_hubert_> Jste někdo na google+?
<Chinese_soup> já
<_hubert_> Pozvánka by nebyla? :)
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: email
<_hubert_> hubert.sima@gmail.com
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: Díky moc. :)
<ZOMBitch> cool, preju prijemne mazani spamu :)
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: Až tak? :D
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: tak kdyz to sem plesknes na sklo ... :D
<_hubert_> Ajo tak. :D
<ZOMBitch> od toho je prikaz /msg :P
<ZOMBitch> ale tak co, zustane to jen par let verejne pristupny v logu ;)
<_hubert_> Email sem, email tam. :D
<ZOMBitch> neasi :)
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: není zač, zpaomněl jsem na tebe, vteřinku
<Chinese_soup> aha ty už tam jsi, což?
<_hubert_> Jo, někdo byl rychlejší. :D
<Chinese_soup> nj, ja byl afk, nevadí :-)
<_hubert_> V pohodě. :)
<ZOMBitch> btw je krasne mit dalsi socialni sit, jen at se informace pekne serou uplne vsude :D
<_hubert_> :)
<Chinese_soup> a proč ne, že jo? :D
<ZOMBitch> vsak :D
<ZOMBitch> ma to alespon nejakej xmpp chat bo neco co se da dostat do irssi :)
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: Napiš mi prosím Tě do chatu na +, chci něco zkusit..
<Chinese_soup> nejsi online
<ZOMBitch> ... napr pres wireshark by se na to dalo cihnout, pokud to nekde neni napsane ... to se asi podivam :)
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: myslim ze je to proste google talk
<Chinese_soup> jestli to teda byla otazka  to " ma to alespon..."
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: tak to to tam nejak dostanu :) tj xmpp
<ZOMBitch> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Talk
<Chinese_soup> však
<ZOMBitch> mno ale pockam az tam nekdo bude, nejsem tester beta picovinek :)
<Chinese_soup> já tam jsem!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Chinese_soup> to ti musí stačit :-)
<_hubert_> Hmm, dělá se ještě IRC meeting? 
<Chinese_soup> nevypada to -  Následující setkání: Čtvrtek 23.5. 20:00 SELČ  :D
<_hubert_> :D No, ono to + by na to bylo super...
<Chinese_soup> nebylo
<Chinese_soup> irc ftw
<Chinese_soup> navíc by se na plusku nedostala polovina lidí
<Chinese_soup> s/plusku/plusko/
<SquirrelCZECH> aaaaa
<SquirrelCZECH> nova mys nezvyk :-(
<Chinese_soup> Já jsem spokojen se svou Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> No co, slouží krásně už asi 7 let.
<SquirrelCZECH> njn :-)
<_hubert_> Pff, Geniuska za 120kč. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
 * SquirrelCZECH radsi o tom co si poridil mlci
<Chinese_soup> trackpad? :D
<_hubert_> Kluci, červený trojúhleník a vykřičníkem v trayi, že prý mám zastaralé informace o aktualizaci, jenže Stahování informací o zdroji selhalo, hodilo mi to dvě 404..
<Chinese_soup> tak je smaž z /etc/apt/sources.list ty co neexistují
<_hubert_> Chinese_soup: Jop, díky. :)
<Chinese_soup> není zač
<h00ked> nebo se na to vykasli, ono to po nejake dobe samo zmizi (vlastni zkusenost) :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup: ne, ale ta mys stala hodne :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ale jsem s ni spokojen
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Chinese_soup> tak to je hlavní
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-02
<tvaculin> ahoj
<tvaculin> kus, vedle :)
<h00ked> mate nekdo TV kartu? a jakou?
<h00ked> jedno jestli dvb-t nebo dvb-s jen aby s tim nebylo srani na tyden :D
<Chinese_soup> ntb nebo desktop?
<h00ked> desktop
<h00ked> ale je to sumak, klidne usb
<Chinese_soup> hmm tak to nic
<Chinese_soup> mam jen CardBus na ntb
<Chinese_soup> hmm, ta karta stejne hazi kernel panic :D 
<_hubert_> Sakra, neznáte někdo nějaký pořádný DVD přehrávač?
<|Nuclear|> _hubert_, http://www.alza.cz/domaci-kina/dvd-prehravace/18843484.htm?kampan=adw2_audio-video_dvd-player-rekorder jen si vybrat 
<_hubert_> Já myslím sw.. :D
<Chinese_soup> vlc
<losik> SMPlayer
<_hubert_> Ajo, prvně libdvdcss2. To bude zase práce. :D
<losik> mám počítač bez hdd existuje nějaké live distro kterému by stačilo 512MB ram a byl tam LAMP? :-)
<losik> nebo nevíte kde bych našel moduly do slaxu ve verzi 5.1.8.1 protože aktualní verze je 6.x a tam sou jiné ty moduly a já nemůžu žádný do té 5tkové verze najít :-(
<losik> 6.x nerozjedu pouze 5.x
<|Nuclear|> _hubert_, a co treba slax ?
<_hubert_> |Nuclear|: U mě už všechno jede. :)
<|Nuclear|> _hubert_, sry to melo byt losikovi :D
<_hubert_> Já si to myslel. :D
<losik> jo slax jede ale jenom ta verze 5.x a natu nemůžu nikde sehnat moduly.. :-(
<_hubert_> Kluci, neexistuje balík, co by mi zpřístupnil ovládání neaktivního okna? 
 * _hubert_ přemýšlí, jestli by na Alienware M18x nebylo lepší nainstalovat Win, přecejenom je to herní mašina..
<SquirrelCZECH> no fuj
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> FUU^2 :-(
<_hubert_> Fakt nevím, Tyjo, dostat se k takovému kusu železa..
<SquirrelCZECH> tak ho prodam a koupim si jiny :-)
<Chinese_soup> jde o to: vyuzijes to opravdu?
<Chinese_soup> nebo si zahrajes par her 
<SquirrelCZECH> prave proto ho prodam :D
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: tebe jsem se neptal :p :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jako ja aktivne hraju jednu hra a ta moc vykon nepotrebuje
<_hubert_> Mít ten výkon, pařím od rána do večera. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> takze koupit nejake notes s mensim vykonem, ale nejakou highend firemni radu z kvalitniho materialu...
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo delsi zarukou...
<_hubert_> Ale představ si situaci, že něco takového dostaneš. Case kvalitní, výkon skvělý..
<SquirrelCZECH> tak to prodam
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> za neco co ma mensi vykon a lepsi kvalitu
<_hubert_> Podle mě je obojí na velmi vysoké úrovni. ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> to je mozne
<Chinese_soup> Nechal bych si ho, klidně i s tuxem.
<SquirrelCZECH> ale porad to nic nemeni na tom ze bych ho prodal :D
<Chinese_soup> Klidně bych tahal 5kg :D
 * SquirrelCZECH nepotrebuje 3D, SLI, 18 palcu a Core 97
<SquirrelCZECH> core i7
 * _hubert_ ovi se to líbí. :)
<Chinese_soup> já jo
<Chinese_soup> protože nechci AMD Turion64
<Chinese_soup> :-))
<SquirrelCZECH> ale za nejaky lehci, s delsi vydrzi, velmi rad :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<_hubert_> Já bych tu váhu přežil. :D
 * SquirrelCZECH ma notes s Nvidia 520m, Core i5 Sandy Bridge, 8GB RAM a bohate mu to staci
<SquirrelCZECH> 14 palcak
<_hubert_> Jsi parchant. :D
<Chinese_soup> lololo
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem kdyby byly prachy tak bych si koupil to same jen v tencim a lehcim
<Chinese_soup> hlavně, že nechceš i7 ale máš i5 eh
<SquirrelCZECH> a kvalitnejsim
<SquirrelCZECH> je to acer...
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup: no vsak prave, i5 mi staci, i7 uz zbytecne :-)
<_hubert_> Ale když už.. :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jako, libi se mi ze to ma kvalitni zvukovku
<SquirrelCZECH> ale jestli ten alienware ma SLI v sobe, tak ta vydrz musi byt...
<SquirrelCZECH> tam tu baterku ani nemuseli davat :D
<_hubert_> Kup si kalkulačku, ta na baterku vydrží pekelně dlouho. :P
<Chinese_soup> a o čem mysliš, že tyhle kompy jsou?
<Chinese_soup> to neni na to abys seděl na nádraží a vytěžoval i7
<Chinese_soup>  to je na to aby sis to vzal na lanku a tam to zapojil :D
<Chinese_soup> abys netahal desktop :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ja neriakm ze to na to neni :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ale pokud to je na tohle, naco tam ta baterka pak je? :D
<_hubert_> To už je jenom UPS. :D
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: ano jak rekl _hubert_ 
<SquirrelCZECH> no prave...
<Chinese_soup> ale kdyz to pustis na nejnizsi frekvenci tak ti to tech 6 hodin vydrzi urcite
<_hubert_> NAvíc, já bych radši tohle, než desktop...
<SquirrelCZECH> no....
<SquirrelCZECH> pochybuju o tom :D
<SquirrelCZECH> nicmene, mne ted treba stve
<SquirrelCZECH> proc kurna acer daval do toho notesu mechaniku?
<SquirrelCZECH> jsem ji pouzil jednou
<_hubert_> Ono to má i integr. gr. kartu, takže by to i mohlo vydržet..
<SquirrelCZECH> pri instalaci Ubuntu
<SquirrelCZECH> _hubert_: moc tomu neverim :-)
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: kdyz chces hrat hry, tak ale radsi desktop
<Chinese_soup> uz jen proto ze za 10k mas docela dobrou masinu na hrani her
<Chinese_soup> a za asi tak 25k mas to co bys dostal od toho notesu
<_hubert_> Já bych chtěl noťas, už jenom kvůli škole..
<SquirrelCZECH> no tak si vyber
<SquirrelCZECH> bud hrani lehkych her a mas to za normalni cenu
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem na opravdove hrani jenom desktop
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: tak si porid notas, ale ne takovyhle
<Chinese_soup> bude ti k nicemu
<Chinese_soup> kdyz si pak muzes zajit dva mesice na brigadu a sestavit si na hrani her desktop
<SquirrelCZECH> hlavne proto ze opravdove hrani je pro mne 27 palcu
<_hubert_> A kdo říká, že si něco takového budu pořizovat? :D Jenom polemizuju.. :D
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: wow to mas opravdu hodne rukou :) promin, rejp
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: ano a o to jde
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup: :-p
<Chinese_soup> polemizujeme o tom, ze kdyby si na to mel a chtel to
<_hubert_> TAk si koupím nějaký thinkpad. :)
<Chinese_soup> good choice
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<_hubert_> ThinkPad T420s A k tomu dva alespoň 25" monitory. :)
<SquirrelCZECH> a nebo acera :-)
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: hlavně, že mi včera říkáš, že nemáš ani na 19''?
<Chinese_soup> w00t?
<_hubert_> Nemám na to, líbí se mi to.. :D
<Chinese_soup> tak nerikej "Tak si koupim nejaky thinkpad - *model* a k tomu dva alespon 25'' monitory"
<SquirrelCZECH> nekoupis :-)
 * SquirrelCZECH si mysli ze by se huber mel postavit na zem a zacit uvazovat realne
<_hubert_> Reagoval jsem na "kdyby si na to mel a chtel to". ;)
<Chinese_soup> tak tam nepis "koupim si"
<Chinese_soup> ..
<_hubert_> ze kdyby si na to mel a chtel to, TAk si koupím nějaký thinkpad. Už to dává smysl?
<Chinese_soup> ne, nemas psat, ze si to koupis :-))
<Chinese_soup> no, uz do tebe nebudu rýt
<Chinese_soup> jeste by tam mohla zustat rýha :D
<_hubert_> Nebudem to řešit, nikdo nemá na Tvůj ntb. :D
<Chinese_soup> neryj!
<_hubert_> Vtip. ;)
<Chinese_soup> však ja to tak i beru ;-)
<_hubert_> To je zas večer, zase jsem nic nenapsal a produktivnost u hraní-si s CSS3 je pochybná. :D
<Chinese_soup> ja nyanfuck zacnu v 22.00
<Chinese_soup> a to jsem chtel v 16.00
<_hubert_> Ajo, vlastně, Ty chceš kutit ten interpreter. :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-03
<SquirrelCZECH> hello?
<Chinese_soup> is anyone there?
<SquirrelCZECH> me
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-26
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, 
<FrostyX> ano ?
<FrostyX> aha uz jsi na icq
<Alda_> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/3848/snmekobrazovkypozen2012.png
<Alda_> bylo by mozno mi poradit co s tim?
<FrostyX> Alda_: zpoustel jsi to pres prikazovou radku ?
<Alda_> nene
<FrostyX> Tak zkus. Treba to tam hodi nejakou chybu
<FrostyX> ale tu to pise "not enough memory" ... zajimave
<FrostyX> nemas treba plny ramky ? :-D
<Alda_> takže normálně "wine wow.exe"
<Alda_> ?
<FrostyX> jojo, zkus
<Alda_> myslím, že nemam plne ramky, protoze jsem vsechny spustene programy pred tim vypnul
<FrostyX> Alda_: tak co ?
<Alda_> jakej prikaz mam pouzit, kdyz chci ulozit to co vypise terminal do souboru? pouzil jsem prikaz "wine wow.exe > log.txt" a vytvorilo mi to jen prazdny soubor
<FrostyX> Alda_: ja mel udelanej spoustec wine ~/data/games/WoW/Wow.exe a bezproblemovka ... A to jsem ani wowko neinstaloval na tomhle pocitaci, ale jen ho zkopiroval
<FrostyX> zkus wine wow.exe &> log.txt
<Chinese_soup> oo
<Alda_> jsem vyzkousel vsechno mozny a nic, vzdycky to spadne
<Chinese_soup> wowko
<Alda_> zkusim to
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: vim, ze te to vubec nezajima a proto ti to reknu: vis jak jsem minule mluvil o nvidii, tak ta jela krasne, jebe se intel grafika :D
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: a nejak mi nejdou pustit xka jen na nvidii, jde jen pustit pres optirun na te nvidii urcity program 
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: vsak to nevadi ze xka bezi na intelu ne ?
<Chinese_soup> vadi
<Chinese_soup> protoze to po case cele freezne system
<FrostyX> aha, tak. 
<Chinese_soup> zkusim jeste driver ze squeeze-backports a kdyz to nevyjde - zkompiluju, kdy to nevyjde - zkusim jine distro
<FrostyX> Takze by nevadilo, kdyby byl funkcni ovladac .. :-D
<Chinese_soup> jn :D
<FrostyX> taky bys moh zkusit jinej xorg .. :)
<Chinese_soup> jo, to delam soucasti te instalace ovladace
<Chinese_soup> cele to delam z toho repa vzdycky
<Chinese_soup> zkousel jsem squeeze, testing i unstable
<Chinese_soup> kazda jina verze
<Chinese_soup> squeeze jeste neumi tuhle kartu
<Chinese_soup> testing freezuje, unstable taky
<Chinese_soup> takze zkusim ty backports, tam je jina verze, nez je vsude a mohlo by to vyjit :)
<FrostyX> tak to je naprd 
<FrostyX> no, snad jo
<Chinese_soup> je, no, silne
<FrostyX> debian ma i v unstable sto let stare balicky beztak :-D
<Chinese_soup> ani ne imo
<Chinese_soup> co jsem tak  koukal :)
<FrostyX> :). Nikdy jsem tam nekoukal, .... Ale bylo by dobre, kdyby teda alespon v tom unstable bylo neco novejsiho :-D
<FrostyX> Pro porovnani na gentoo mam ted ve stable xf86-video-intel ve verzi 2.19.0 a xorg-server 1.12.2
 * FrostyX odchazi od kompijutru
<Chinese_soup> 2.19.0-4
<Chinese_soup> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Chinese_soup> a http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=xserver-xorg
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-27
<Shima> Zdravim, chtel jsem se zeptat zda je mozne v dashi nejakym zpusobem spustit aplikace jako sudoer, diky.
<Shima> Nebo pripadne pro aplikaci v nem vyhledanou zjistit jakym prikazem se spousti (abych ji mohl pak spustit napr v terminalu)
<hubert_> Nazdar, lidi, mam problem, snazim se nainstalovat Ubuntu na starsi ntb, (mam cd s 10.10) a po fialove loading obrazovce se mi zobrazi jakoby login, ale misto pisma vidim jenom obdelniky.. Muzete mi nejak poradit? :)
<Alda> jak jsem včera řešil to World of Warcraft, tak to pořád nefunguje
<Alda> http://leteckaposta.cz/925448554
<Alda> tady jsem ulozil log, protoze mi to neslo nahrat na pastebin
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-28
<freshlemon> Ahoj lidi, chtěl bych se zeptat: Mám v notebooku 2 GB RAM a poslední dobou jsem si všiml, že už těsně po startu mám zabraných 700 MB - 1 GB paměti. Navíc už po startu mám zabraných také cca 800-900 MB cache. To, že se paměť z takové míry využívá mi nevadí, ale občas, když se suma používané RAM + cache rovná limitu paměti se stane, že mi spadne nějaká aplikace (např. minitube) s tím, že v terminálu
<freshlemon>  to vypíše"Neoprávněný přístup do paměti (SIGSEGV) (core dumped [obraz paměti uložen])". Je to kvůli nedostatku volné paměti? A čím je vlastně zaplněna ta paměť cache? A případně lze ji vymazat? fungující příkaz se mi nepodařilo vygooglovat. Děkuji :)
<freshlemon> Btw největším žroutem paměti je compiz (99,1 MB), iron web browser (ten má více běžících "položek" s názvem iron, dohromady asi 474 MB)
<freshlemon> jo a ve SWAPu je 9,6 MB (0,5 %)
<Chinese_soup> neco jako "echo 3|sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" by mohlo jit
<Chinese_soup> ale je to zbytecne
<Chinese_soup> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Chinese_soup> jinak - pokud je nedostatek pameti a nemas swap, tak kernel zabije aplikaci, co zere nejvic pameti
<Chinese_soup> takze zkontroluj zda ten swap je opravdu zapnuty (9.6 MB muze byt jen nejaky prelud ci tak)
<Chinese_soup> ale diky tomu, ze ti to hazi SIGSEGV to asi nebude plnou pameti, ale co ja vim
<Chinese_soup> = vubec jsem ti nepomohl, jen napsal nekolikrat trapnych radku ;-)
<freshlemon> ten příkaz mi shodil cache na 160 MB, ale hned v zápětí (asi kvůli zapnutí prohlížeče) se vyšplahla na 592 MB.
<freshlemon> díky za ty stránky, pustím se do čtení :)
<freshlemon> jinak teda ta cache memory je paměť zabraná "balastem" od aplikací?
<freshlemon> no pustím se radši do čtení, než se budu dál ptát :)
<Chinese_soup> nn, jak uz sis asi precetl - cachuje to disk
<freshlemon> ok, přečteno, díky :)
<Chinese_soup> ok
<freshlemon> jj tak možná ta minitube padá prostě kvůli své nestabilitě
<freshlemon> jenom mi ještě vrtá hlavou, proč se využívá swap (byť jen z 0,5 %) když by se swapovat nemělo, protože ram je zabraná jen zhruba z poloviny a zbytek je cache
<freshlemon> každopádně je to malinké číslo, takže to asi nemá ani smysl řešit.
<Chinese_soup> muze to byt bug
<freshlemon> ok
<Chinese_soup> a swap muze byt uplne vypnuty
<freshlemon> ok, tak díky za pomoc, čínská polívko :)
<Chinese_soup> neni zac, v podstate jsem ti vubec nepomohl :D
<Chinese_soup> muzes zkusit ten swap vypnout
<freshlemon> ale jo, jsem rád, že jsem se přiučil ohledně toho cachování :)
<freshlemon> jak se to dělá? a bude to k něčemu?
<Chinese_soup> no, muzes zkusit, zda se treba to minitube nesnazi swapovat a kvuli tomu to spadne nebo ja nevim
<freshlemon> ok a jak se ten swap vypíná?
<Chinese_soup> to uz jsou jen teorie
<Chinese_soup> sorry, spadlo pripojeni
<Chinese_soup> swapoff -a
<Chinese_soup> (pod rootem)
<freshlemon> ok a jenom pro pořádek, jak se zase nahodí? a jestli napíšeš swapon -a, tak se budu cítit trapně :D
<freshlemon> swapování jsem vypnul a minitube spadlo ze stejného důvodu... tak nic, nahradím minitube něčím jiným, ale díky za snahu :)
<Chinese_soup> tak to muze byt chyba v tom programu samozrejme
<Chinese_soup> jo, swapon -a
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> jestli ti to dela jen MiniTube tak to asi fakt bude jen tou aplikaci
<freshlemon> lol
<freshlemon> dělala to ještě jedna aplikace, ale už je to nějakou dobu, nepamatuju si která. a teď to nedělá, takže se tím netrápím
<freshlemon> tak fajn, ještě jednou díky a měj se :)
<Chinese_soup> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/play.html
<Chinese_soup> si to muzes vyzkouset ;-)
<Chinese_soup> kdyz to zabije kernel, tak to zabiji pres SIGKILL
<Chinese_soup> takze to asi urcite bude jen chyba te aplikace / nejake jeji knihovny ci tak
<Chinese_soup> cau
<freshlemon> ok, čau čau :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-29
<pavel_> zdravim je tu prosim nekdo?
<pavel_> mam kritickej stav :,-( na serveru jsou omylem smazal přes midnight commander několik složku ktera ma velkou hodnotu prosimvas nevite jak to mohu zachranit?
<SquirrelCZECH> A. zastav veskere zapisovani na disk
<SquirrelCZECH> B. google
<pavel_> jak zastavit zapisovani na disk?
<pavel_> mam vypnout server?
<SquirrelCZECH> jo to uz nevim :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jak to pak opravis? :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> pokud jsi to smazal tak tam ty data jeste jsou a melo by to jit obnovit
<SquirrelCZECH> ovsem pokud je neco prepise tak jsi v pyci
<SquirrelCZECH> to je vse co vim :-)
<pavel_> ja jsem na zhrouceni a ty se mi tu smněješ
 * SquirrelCZECH je optimista :D
<pavel_> a vis ze ja taky :-)
<pavel_> si to poresim sam bye
<FrostyX> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/blog/petr_h/2011/1/obnova-smazanych-souboru-z-ext3-ext4 tak si nakasli no
<FrostyX> Furt nechapu, ze je pro ty lidi takovej problem nechat otevreny nejaky okno ...
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-06-27
<freerider23> Zdravim
<freerider23> mám takoou prosbu
<freerider23> žije tu někdo? :D
<FrostyX> Jen dve minuty staci, abychom byli prohlaseni za nezijici .. :-D
<Chinese_soup> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-06-29
<Guest5712> zdravim
<Guest5712> potrebuju poradit v perlu, je to nejaky perlista ?
<Guest5712> jak vypsat vice radku pod nalezenym regexem /
<Guest5712> ?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-06-24
<aisey> Ahoj, dnes jsem si nainstaloval ubuntu studio 14.10 do ntb s grafikou nvidia 635m (2GB) nemohu nikde najít soft, abych jí pod tímto systémem rozeběhl, má s tím někdo zkušenosti?
<mirda> 3 minuty
<mirda> drivery panacku, na ubunti wiki k tomu jsou clanky
#ubuntu-cz 2014-06-25
<ostrolucky> ahojte
<ostrolucky> chcem sa len spytat, ci tato miestnot normalne funguje alebo maju vsetci len auto-join? :)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-06-29
<Ge0rgecz> Jen testuji IRC klienta POLARI v ramci GNOME 3 ... jak se vám zamlouvá ten minimalistický androidí design ? :-)
<Ge0rgecz> mě připadá neuvěřitelné jak se gnome a android vizuálně přiblížili, nemít google svůj chromeos, podezíral bych je že na gnome potajmu makaj :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2015-06-26
<supersasho> caute, par rokov som tu nebol a okrem tusim frostyxa si z tychto mien uz nikoho nepametam, som bol zvedavy ci je este tento kanal aktivny :)
#ubuntu-cz 2017-06-29
<milan> Zdravim. Je tu někdo, kdo má zkušenosti s openvpn?
<milan_> Takže ani obraz, ani zvuk. Mrtvo.
#ubuntu-cz 2017-06-30
<MK> Dobry den chalani
<MK> Potreboval by som pomoct s Xhost na ubuntu 17.04 
<MK> je tu niekto kto by bol ochotny poradit prepacte som trosku amater do linuxu
<MK> join #ubuntu
<aaaa> Dobry den je tu niekto ?
<aaaa> potrebujem trošku rad s moju ubuntu :(
<supersasho> nazdar
<supersasho> iba tak na 1/2 klavesnice
#ubuntu-cz 2018-06-26
<Farrell> zdar, pomohl by mi nekdo s iptables prosim?
#ubuntu-cz 2020-06-26
<totimkopf> ahoj
